# Fursuit Facial Expressions



## TobyDingo (Aug 24, 2013)

What are your favourite facial expressions for fursuits?

Are their any expressions in particular that don't quite work and should be avoided?

I'm finalizing a ref sheet for a fursuit and i'm trying to decide what facial expression to go for.
I'm split between the commonly seen excited/playful look or a more relaxed/cool but happy look.


----------



## Teal (Aug 24, 2013)

It depends on the type of suit, the animal and the suit maker.

Certain looks work on tony, but not realistic. 
Some animals look weird with certain expressions.
Some makers are good at some but bad at others.


Knowing a bit more of what you're looking for in suit type and expressions would help.
And your character's species.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 24, 2013)

I think it should match the character's personality. Such as when I make a suit of my fur, I'm making her expresion one of confidence, pride, and maybe a touch of arrogance. XD If I gave her a different expression it wouldn't be her true self so it wouldn't be like I was bringing her to life.


----------



## septango (Aug 24, 2013)

I think its obvious that I belive in a dynamic approch to faces, but as far as static goes either nobel or cutesy


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 24, 2013)

Teal said:


> Knowing a bit more of what you're looking for in suit type and expressions would help.
> And your character's species.



I'm going for a toony style suit. He's a Dingo. He's got a sort of surfer vibe about him. He enjoys travelling, adventure and extreme sports so he is always full of energy.
This is where the excited/playful expression comes in. But i was thinking about maybe a 'cool dude' sort of expression. He's got a bit of a hip hop swag to him and has large gold rings on his fingers.
Check my FA for a full ref sheet. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11294342/


----------



## Teal (Aug 24, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> I'm going for a toony style suit. He's a Dingo. He's got a sort of surfer vibe about him. He enjoys travelling, adventure and extreme sports so he is always full of energy.
> This is where the excited/playful expression comes in. But i was thinking about maybe a 'cool dude' sort of expression. He's got a bit of a hip hop swag to him and has large gold rings on his fingers.
> Check my FA for a full ref sheet. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11294342/


 That should be pretty easy for a toony suit. Just make sure you go with a suit maker that doesn't just make the same expression over and over.


----------

